# New kids being adorable



## Feira426 (Dec 11, 2019)

Aw. They’re so tired! (get it? Lol. I regret nothing)


----------



## MissMiniNubian (Jan 20, 2021)

Adorable!!😍😘


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Hahaha! I get it! So stinkin' cute.🥰


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww.


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista (Nov 30, 2017)

"Wheel just hang 'round here hoping not to be tread upon."


----------



## Feira426 (Dec 11, 2019)

Mike at Capra Vista said:


> "Wheel just hang 'round here hoping not to be tread upon."


----------



## JML Farms (Jan 1, 2021)

They’re too cute! What are their names?


----------



## Feira426 (Dec 11, 2019)

I think we’re going with Sokka and Katara. But they’re only a few days old - we might still change our minds. ☺


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista (Nov 30, 2017)

JML Farms said:


> What are their names?


Hub and Cap?


----------



## Feira426 (Dec 11, 2019)

Hahaha!


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista (Nov 30, 2017)

What about Michelin and Pirelli ?


----------



## Floof (Mar 11, 2021)

Feira426 said:


> I think we’re going with Sokka and Katara. But they’re only a few days old - we might still change our minds. ☺


Avatar! Yeah!


----------

